# Hé ! Les bisounours ... C'est par ici !



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2015)

Quoi ? Pas de fil dédié aux bons voeux de Noël et de fin d'année ? 

Pas de thread où on peut se bizouter et se serrer dans les bras en exprimant ses bons sentiments ?

Jusqu'au dernier moment, je croyais que la tradition allait être respectée ... Mais non !

Alors, je me suis dévoué ... 

Un seul souhait pour moi ... que vous passiez un réveillon de rêve en famille, dans la paix, l'amour et la sérénité ! 

Je vous embrasse !


----------



## corinned (24 Décembre 2015)

Merci , il en va de meme pour moi , passez d'excellentes fetes de fin d'année .


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)




----------



## macomaniac (24 Décembre 2015)

Ailées bises où nous, c'est _Paris_ - si !


----------



## Grug (24 Décembre 2015)

oh, il neige.


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2015)

Joyeux Nowellll!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour ces voeux Dude, et vous autres, et très bon Noël à tous.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas de thread où on peut se bizouter et se serrer dans les bras en exprimant ses bons sentiments ?



J'ai pas de bisounours dans mes archives, juste des bisoud'urss, mais ça correspond bien à la description. J'espère que ça ira.






Joyeux Noël !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2015)

Allez ! Joyeux Noël à tous !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2015)

Pfffffff ! Les bisounours de base se font rares à la Terrasse .... 

Pour en trouver, il faut aller là : http://www.macg.co/macgeneration/2015/12/excellentes-fetes-de-noel-vous-tous-92359 ... 115 commentaires et des bisounours à en gerber ...


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2015)

Irremplaçable Kroll !
Deligne n'est pas mal non plus 






​


----------



## patlek (25 Décembre 2015)

L' instant Bisounours de Noël


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2015)

J'espere que le Père Noel vous a gâté ,

Petit et grand

Je vous souhaites de très bonnes fêtes  .°

*
@ thebiglebowsky*

Je te souhaite de bonnes fêtes 
merci pour ton Post


----------



## Le docteur (26 Décembre 2015)

Joyeux noël! Un gros poutou à notre Zebig à nous qu'on a.


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2015)

Merci, thebig !
Et de ton côté, tu arrives à remonter un peu la pente ?
Gros bisous, en tout cas. Mes bonobos qui, comme tu le sais frétillent dès qu'on parle de toi, me chargent de te dire qu'ils t'en... brassent, et me demandent de te transmettre une photo de leur dernière acrobatie de Noël (mais la poster ici, et où que ce soit, d'ailleurs, est hélas juste impossible).

Sinon, je m'insurge absolument contre la supposée miévrerie du Père Noël. On oublie trop souvent qu'entre deux Noël, il est appelé pour des missions bien difficiles et dangereuses. Sans lui, que fêterions nous aujourd'hui ? Hummm ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Merci, thebig !
> Et de ton côté, tu arrives à remonter un peu la pente ?



 ... Je me suis créé un monde "à moi", entre rêves et souvenirs et j'y suis bien !
Je suis conscient que ce n'est pas LA solution, mais c'est MA solution pour éviter de sombrer ... ça ne m'empêche pas de vivre, mais ça me donne la force de faire face à un avenir dont j'ai perdu la moitié.
Mais restons positifs, dans une cinquantaine d'années ça ira mieux ! 

Encore merci à toutes et tous ... votre soutien m'est très précieux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2015)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Gros bisous, en tout cas. Mes bonobos qui, comme tu le sais frétillent dès qu'on parle de toi, me chargent de te dire qu'ils t'en... brassent...



 ... Sacré bonobos ! Règle primaire : ne jamais tourner le dos à un bonobo ... Plus facile à dire qu'à faire surtout quand on est encerclé ... 

Tu leur diras que je les en.... brassent aussi ! 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais en parlant de bonobos, je me rappelle un certain @sonnyboy que les plus anciens auront connu sur le forum et qui était un spécialiste du "tombé de futal" ... j'avoue que j'aimerais avoir de ses nouvelles !


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'espere que le Père Noel vous a gâté ,



Une gâterie par un vieux barbu qu'a pas changé de fringues depuis un siècle ?
Bof.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Décembre 2015)

ergu a dit:


> Une gâterie par un vieux barbu qu'a pas changé de fringues depuis un siècle ?
> Bof.



Tu exagères. Tout le monde sait qu'il les fait laver par ses lutins.
Le seul truc, c'est que, si vieux, il a probablement plus de dents. Et justement, il paraît, que question gâteries, c'est pas forcément un désavantage.
Sans compter la barbe qui chatouille où il faut.
Non, vraiment, ergo, je crains que tu passes à côté de plaisirs, disons, intéressants...


----------



## ergu (27 Décembre 2015)

Gâté par un gâteux, c'est pas du gâteau et ça fait des dégâts tôt.
Joyeux 27 décembre à tous.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)




----------



## EroMac (28 Décembre 2015)

ergu a dit:


> Une gâterie par un vieux barbu qu'a pas changé de fringues depuis un siècle ?
> Bof.


C'est pas sur que c'est des vêtements propres non plus !!! [emoji3]


----------



## aCLR (28 Décembre 2015)

EroMac a dit:


> C'est pas sur que c'est des vêtements propres non plus !!! [emoji3]


#revoistacopiesituveuxdescadeaux


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> #revoistacopiesituveuxdescadeaux



C'est quoi lien???


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2015)

Bonne année quand même ! ​


----------



## poildep (30 Décembre 2015)

ergu a dit:


> Une gâterie par un vieux barbu qu'a pas changé de fringues depuis un siècle ?
> Bof.


Quel jugement hâtif ! Je suis sûr que Zebig change parfois de slip.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2015)

poildep a dit:


> Je suis sûr que Zebig change parfois de slip.



Ce n'est pas parce que le paquet-cadeau est tout petit que l'emballage doit être négligé.


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que le paquet-cadeau est tout petit que l'emballage doit être négligé.


D'ailleurs c'est bien connu que la façon de donner vaut mieux que ce qu'on donne


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2015)

avis aux fans de cinoche pour me retrouver ce film avec mastroiani dans le role principal et une scène de père noël dans un supermarché en plein été.
c'est l'histoire d'un acteur de 5eme zone qui vivote de petites figurations, de scènes minables ou il se fait parfois humilier par le réalisateur, de jobs à 2 balles pour faire de la pub sur lieu de vente.
sa vie sentimentale est un désastre et si je me souviens bien son fils ado est fugueur et le prend pour un vrai con.

a un moment il est embauché avec deux autres tocards de son genre pour faire de la pub pour du vermicelle ou un truc du genre dans un supermarché déguisés en père noël. C'est en plein été ! et ils doivent faire la ronde autour de l'étalage de paquets de nouilles pour lancer le produit.

a un moment un gamin avec sa mère les regarde et dit tout étonné : "c'est le père noël"

l'un des mecs regarde le mome agressivement et lui lance un réplique du genre : "qu'est-ce t'as toi tu veux ma photo ?"

cette scène complètement loufoque et patétique m'a fait hurler de rire. Si quelqu'un se rappelle ce film et trouve la scène sur ioutube merci d'avance à lui de nous la poster


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2015)

Comme ça, ça me ferait penser à 'Salut l'artiste' d'Yves Robert, mais le coup du gamin fugueur ne me dit rien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2015)

Et voilà ! Le dernier jour de 2015 est arrivé !

J'espère de tout coeur que vous passerez un bon réveillon dans la joie et la bonne humeur ! 

Je vous embrasse !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2015)

Petit conseil : évitez absolument de "trépasser" ce soir à minuit pile au risque de devoir ramasser les âmes des défunts durant toute l'année 2016 ... argh ! 






https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Charrette_fantôme_(film,_1921)

P...... Je suis joyeux ce matin !  ... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et voilà ! Le dernier jour de 2015 est arrivé !
> J'espère de tout coeur que vous passerez un bon réveillon dans la joie et la bonne humeur !
> Je vous embrasse !



Heureusement que les belges ont de la mémoire :






 bisous itou ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)




----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

Pas mécontent que cette p... d'année 2015 soit terminée...


----------



## patlek (31 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Pas mécontent que cette p... d'année 2015 soit terminée...




Visiblement, tu n' as pas lu les prévisions de Jacques Attali...


Malgré tout;

Je vous souhaites une bonne année 2016!!


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

Arg! Et mon vénérable iMac qui tournait comme une horloge depuis 8 ans, vient de me lâcher.... Carte graphique morte a priori vu qu'il ne m'affiche que de la neige (il a dû penser qu'un réveillon sans neige, ce n'est pas un vrai réveillon!)

Et évidement, il fait partie de la dernière charrette de Mac déclarés obsolètes par Apple il y a quinze jours environ, donc non réparable...

Quand je vous dit que cette année 2015 est toute pourrie!


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> Visiblement, tu n' as pas lu les prévisions de Jacques Attali...
> 
> 
> Malgré tout;
> ...



Si! mais comme il se plante régulièrement, ça devrait annoncer une belle année 2016!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2015)

Le Chardon a dit:


> avis aux fans de cinoche pour me retrouver ce film avec mastroiani dans le role principal et une scène de père noël dans un supermarché en plein été.
> c'est l'histoire d'un acteur de 5eme zone qui vivote de petites figurations, de scènes minables ou il se fait parfois humilier par le réalisateur, de jobs à 2 balles pour faire de la pub sur lieu de vente.
> sa vie sentimentale est un désastre et si je me souviens bien son fils ado est fugueur et le prend pour un vrai con.





Romuald a dit:


> Comme ça, ça me ferait penser à 'Salut l'artiste' d'Yves Robert, mais le coup du gamin fugueur ne me dit rien.



Bien vu Romulad, c'est _Salut l'artiste_. Le personnage joué par Mastroianni a bien un fils fugueur. Mais je n'ai pas pu retrouver la scène où le personnage fait son numéro de Père Noël. J'avais presque tout oublié du film, à part la musique de Cosma.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2015)

merci cratès et romuald
oui c'est bien ce film ! je suis pas du tout un cinéphile : j'ai du mal à retenir les titres, les acteurs je connais que les plus connus et le nom des réalisateurs alors la nada ! 

dans mon souvenir la scène des pères noel c'est bien en plein été. Ils sont trois à tourner en rond autour d'une pyramide de paquets de nouilles dans un supermarché. Mais j'ai pas retrouvé la scène sur ioutube.

a part ça je m'attend pas à un 2016 meilleur que 2015.
si seulement 2016 pouvait ne pas ètre encore pire que 2015. Franchement c'est tout ce que je demande.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Arg! Et mon vénérable iMac qui tournait comme une horloge depuis 8 ans, vient de me lâcher.... Carte graphique morte a priori vu qu'il ne m'affiche que de la neige (il a dû penser qu'un réveillon sans neige, ce n'est pas un vrai réveillon!)
> Et évidement, il fait partie de la dernière charrette de Mac déclarés obsolètes par Apple il y a quinze jours environ, donc non réparable...



Argh ! Mon 24" de mid-2007 qui est mon ordi principal est, il me semble, sur la même voie ! 
S'il le faut, je ressortirai mon G3 DV600 Flower Power pour me dépanner pour les tâches basiques.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Argh ! ...



Tiens.... Arg ! S'écrit avec un "h" en Belgique?
Vous avez vraiment un drôle d'accent vous autres.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens.... Arg ! S'écrit avec un "h" en Belgique?
> Vous avez vraiment un drôle d'accent vous autres.....



le "h" correspond au soupir de désolation qui suit l'interjection ... 

D'ailleurs, c'est nous qui avons raison : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/argh ...


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

Ah mais tout s'explique ! Moi je ne me désole jamais, c'est ma nature optimiste, j'interjecte seulement.

Mais Saperlipopette! Je finirai l'année 2015 moins con....

Comme quoi finalement, elle n'aura pas été totalement moche et jusqu'au dernier moment il faut garder espoir!


----------



## patlek (31 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Arg! Et mon vénérable iMac qui tournait comme une horloge depuis 8 ans, vient de me lâcher.... Carte graphique morte a priori vu qu'il ne m'affiche que de la neige (il a dû penser qu'un réveillon sans neige, ce n'est pas un vrai réveillon!)
> 
> Et évidement, il fait partie de la dernière charrette de Mac déclarés obsolètes par Apple il y a quinze jours environ, donc non réparable...
> 
> Quand je vous dit que cette année 2015 est toute pourrie!



ppfffflllllllll... je te bats a plate couture!

2015 fini pour moi par un courrier en recommandé me conseillant de prendre un conseiller juridique. Et il me stipule qu'à partir du 1er Janvier 2016, l' auteur du courrier  peut m' attaquer (sachant que j' aurais reçu son recommandé).

(Deux boites en procès, j' ai été melé au conflit, mais plutôt innocement, et l'une des parties (Pour moi, celle qui n' a pas respectée ce qui aurait du être ses engagements) voudrait apparemment me mettre la pression. Et moi qui en quelque sorte avait fait une croix sur tout çà)

Si quelqu'un connais un conseiller juridique...

(En réalité, je ne pense pas avoir à m'inquiéter beaucoup, bien que je ne connaisses pas la personne et donc, je ne suis pas capable d' estimer jusqu'ou elle peut être nuisible, de quelle détermination elle est capable)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2015)

patlek a dit:


> 2015 fini pour moi par un courrier en recommandé me conseillant de prendre un conseiller juridique. Et il me stipule qu'à partir du 1er Janvier 2016, l' auteur du courrier  peut m' attaquer (sachant que j' aurais reçu son recommandé).



À quiconque profère des menaces, il faut donner la réponse de Tuco dans Le Bo_n, la Brute et le Truand_ :






Bon courage à toi dans tous les cas.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Ah mais tout s'explique ! Moi je ne me désole jamais, c'est ma nature optimiste, j'interjecte seulement.
> 
> Mais Saperlipopette! Je finirai l'année 2015 moins con....
> 
> Comme quoi finalement, elle n'aura pas été totalement moche et jusqu'au dernier moment il faut garder espoir!



En effet c'est une


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2015)

新年あけましておめでとうございます!
Shinnen akemashite omedetô gozaimasu

En Français dans le texte : bonne année !


----------



## patlek (31 Décembre 2015)

Cratès a dit:


> Bon courage à toi dans tous les cas.



Le pire dans tout çà, c' est que c' est moi qui aurait du lui faire un procès, sauf que ce n' est pas mon truc, et que c' est un billard a 3 bande, ce qui complique un peu.

En gros ; entreprise A créé une filiale a l' étranger entreprise B, je fournis les éléments a entreprise A pour que entreprise B fabrique des jeux a l' étranger (en chine).
Entreprise B décide de ne plus être filiale, et se déclare indépendante. Et entreprise B aurait du me verser des sous, mais ne le fait pas.
C' est là, que moi je fais une croix sur l' histoire. 
Mais entreprise B revient en France, et vends les meme produits que entreprise A. Quand entreprise A s aperçoit qu'entreprise B est revenue en France et vends "ses" produits, entreprise A fait un procès a entreprise B (qui aurat lieu le 15 Janvier), et moi, je fournis les éléments à charge contre entreprise B (avec qui je n' ai jamais eut aucun contact direct et qui dans le principe aurait du me verser des droits d'auteur et ne l' a jamais fait.) a entreprise A avec qui je travaille habituellement et depuis longtemps.
Et du coup, entreprise B m' envoie un courrier recommandé, avec une argumentation pas très inquiétante pour moi personnellement, mais en meme temps, je ne connais pas la personne, et j'ignore quelle est sa personnalité, sa détermination, et de quoi il est capable (s' il est capable de réellement me lancer un procès, meme si ce qu'il m' a présenter dans le courrier peut paraitre parfaitement ridicule, mais c' est justement ce coté un peu ridicule que je trouve inquiétant.)

Bref... çà m'emmerde.
Voilà mon 31 Décembre tout pourri.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2015)

Et pour finir l'année sur une note humoristique :

http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...as-la-nouvelle-annee-assure-kevin-lynch-94320

J'espère de tout coeur que l'AW va se gaufrer en passant à 2016 ...  ...


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2015)

Si c'est pas au changement d'année, ce sera au changement d'heure, ou le 29 février!


----------



## loustic (31 Décembre 2015)

Plus qu'une heure pour savourer cette année, profitez-en !
On se retrouvera l'année prochaine.
Salut tas de machins !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2015)

Bientôt la bascule 

Profiter bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2016)

Allez ! On y est !!! 

Bonne et heureuse année 2016 à Toutes et Tous ... Et beaucoup d'autres belles années à tout le monde !

Prenez bien soin de vous !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et beaucoup d'autres belles années à tout le monde !
> 
> Prenez bien soin de vous !



Merci ! 

Ne pas oublier, s'il te plait, que ce "tout le monde", tu en fais heureusement partie !
Le souhait est donc valable pour toi également ! 

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! On y est !!!
> 
> Bonne et heureuse année 2016 à Toutes et Tous ... Et beaucoup d'autres belles années à tout le monde !
> 
> Prenez bien soin de vous !


Merci thebig.
Loustic est un des innombrables miroirs qui renvoient tes bons voeux à tous les participants à ce forum.

Et à MacGé.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! On y est !!!
> 
> Bonne et heureuse année 2016 à Toutes et Tous ... Et beaucoup d'autres belles années à tout le monde !
> 
> Prenez bien soin de vous !



Merci a vous tous et toutes pour vos voeux 

Merci de TheBig pour avoir ouvert ce topic 

Merci aussi a Macgé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2016)

Hier soir, je méditais sur le temps qui passe ... trop vite !

A la radio, Renaud avec Mistral gagnant et la fameuse phrase : "_Le temps est assassin et emporte avec lui les rires des enfants et les mistral gagnants_"

Alors j'ai pensé : "Que pourrais-je souhaiter à ceux que j'aime en plus des sempiternels santé, bonheur, joie, prospérité et amour ?"

La réponse est apparue tout de suite : de profiter au maximum de chaque instant qui passe, d'en exprimer la quintessence pour le garder bien au chaud dans nos souvenirs, et surtout, comme pour les fruits et légumes, de dire "je t'aime" au moins cinq fois par jour sinon plus (on peut même en abuser, c'est sans danger !).

Inéluctablement, un jour il sera trop tard et les regrets pourraient se mêler à nos souvenirs ...

Alors, je vous souhaite de "profiter un max", de faire une énorme provision de beaux souvenirs car ces souvenirs sont les seules choses qui nous resteront quand on aura l'impression d'avoir tout perdu !

Alors profitez, sans modération !!!!


----------



## loustic (1 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...Alors, je vous souhaite de "profiter un max", de faire une énorme provision de beaux souvenirs car ces souvenirs sont les seules choses qui nous resteront quand on aura l'impression d'avoir tout perdu !


Oui, sans oublier que la société actuelle nous conduit vers un individualisme forcené et que nous pouvons améliorer la situation en pensant aussi, un tant soit peu, aux autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Oui, sans oublier que la société actuelle nous conduit vers un individualisme forcené et que nous pouvons améliorer la situation en pensant aussi, un tant soit peu, aux autres.



Je reste optimiste malgré tout !

Quand je vois la solidarité qui existe dans mon quartier, je me dis qu'on n'est certainement pas les seuls à penser aux autres !

Savoir que l'on peut compter les uns sur les autres est un luxe en ces temps-ci !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2016)

Une bonne année à vous.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Savoir que l'on peut compter les uns sur les autres est un luxe en ces temps-ci !



Nous sommes donc riches


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2016)

on va faire simple : bonne année !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Janvier 2016)

Bonne année à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2016)

comme l'expérience montre que les bonnes résolutions de début d'année ne tiennent pas 3 jours, voici donc les miennes pour ce forum en 2016 :

1 lire tous les post de cratès en entier
2 consulter en intégralité tous les liens balancés par hb2222


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> lire tous les post de cratès en entier


Petit bras ! Si encore tu avais écrit cratès ET macomaniac - auxquels je souhaite de poursuivre ici et ailleurs leur défense du vocabulaire, de la grammaire, de l'orthographe et de la phrase-bien-construite-même-s'il-nous-arrive-d'en-avoir-oublié-le-début-quand-on-arrive-à-la-fin.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2016)

ah oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié macomaniac.

par contre en ce qui concerne mboum c'est volontaire !


----------



## anntraxh (2 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> …
> Inéluctablement, un jour il sera trop tard et les regrets pourraient se mêler à nos souvenirs ...
> 
> Alors, je vous souhaite de "profiter un max", de faire une énorme provision de beaux souvenirs car ces souvenirs sont les seules choses qui nous resteront quand on aura l'impression d'avoir tout perdu !
> ...



Farpaitement ! d'ailleurs profiter un max , ça rime avec anntraxh 

Meilleurs voeux à vous tous…


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2016)

anntraxh a dit:


> profiter un max


OK. Je viens de finir le bordeaux 2000 (du siècle dernier, farpaitement!) ouvert hier, je vais m'achever avec une chtit' poire coeur de chauffe.

Ou une prune, faut voir


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2016)

Hé ! les _Couillounours _ Gardez-y la drue, votre bande d'ânes - cet An durant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2016)

Et ben moi, je lis les posts de macomaniac jusqu'au bout.

Mais il m'arrive d'en sauter…  

Bonne année et meilleurs vœux à toutes et à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Et ben moi, je lis les posts de macomaniac jusqu'au bout.
> Mais il m'arrive d'en sauter…



Euh ! Tout le monde sait que je suis un fan inconditionnel de @macomaniac ... mais de là à le sauter !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Tout le monde sait que je suis un fan inconditionnel de @macomaniac ... mais de là à le sauter !!!



Mais macomaniac intervient lui-même volontiers dans des fils où il est question de _sauter_ ceci ou cela : http://forums.macg.co/threads/yosemite-une-raison-majeure-de-sauter-le-pas.1254929/

Bon, d'accord, c'est pour parler de Julien l'Apostat… 

On ne se refait pas !


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2016)

Allez, et ne vous compliquez pas la vie, les autres s'en charge!


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2016)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2016)

Je crois qu'il a raison ... ...


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je me dis qu'on n'est certainement pas les seuls à penser aux autres !



Penser à soi / penser aux autres - quel équilibre trouver ?
C'est simple.
Quand j'ai besoin de thunes je pense aux autres, quand j'en ai je pense à moi.
Voilà.


Hé, hé, hé.
Bonne année.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> Quand j'ai besoin de thunes je pense aux autres, quand j'en ai je pense à moi.
> Voilà.



Ou alors, comme tous les généreux pudiques, tu portes le masque d'un égoïste cynique… 

Mais cela restera entre nous.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Ou alors, comme tous les généreux pudiques, tu portes le masque d'un égoïste cynique…
> 
> Mais cela restera entre nous.



Je dois pas être normal 

je pense toujours aux autres avant de penser a moi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Janvier 2016)

matthieu 22 :

37 Jésus lui répondit : « Tu aimeras le Seigneur ton Dieu de tout ton cœur, de toute ton âme et de tout ton esprit.
38 Voilà le grand, le premier commandement.
39 Et le second lui est semblable : *Tu aimeras ton prochain comme toi-même.*
40 De ces deux commandements dépend toute la Loi, ainsi que les Prophètes. »

on retient souvent que la première partie de la phrase : tu aimeras ton prochain. Mais pas le seconde : comme toi mème.

si on veut bien aimer les autres et penser à eux il faut aussi savoir s'aimer soi mème. C'est pas de l'égoisme c'est une question d'équilibre et de justesse. La justesse c'est aussi la justice pour soi et pour les autres.
Combien j'en ai vu des gens qui ne s'aimaient pas, mal dans leur peau, plein de problèmes perso et qui se disaient dévoués aux autres. En fait ils cherchaient à se soigner à travers les autres et au final leur faisaient plus de mal que de bien.

s'aimer soi mème pour aimer les autres avec justesse et leur ètre vraiment utiles c'est une sacré exigence en fait.
ça veut aussi dire "connais toi toi mème" pour mieux connaitre les autres.

Je commence à prendre de la bouteille et je découvre que je suis un sacré inconnu pour moi mème en fait !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Je commence à prendre de la bouteille et je découvre que je suis un sacré inconnu pour moi même en fait !



"in vino veritas" comme dit l'autre...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2016)

le problème c'est qu'on peut pas savoir ce qu'on va devenir en prenant de l'age : un grand cru ou une infame piquette !


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> le problème c'est qu'on peut pas savoir ce qu'on va devenir en prenant de l'age : un grand cru ou une infame piquette !



Enfin, on n'est pas non plus des bout de bois dans un torrent, ce qu'on devient c'est aussi beaucoup ce qu'on fait avec ce qu'on est déjà.
A la fois l'argile et le potier, en somme - si tu finis en vieux cendar raté de fête des pères de CP tu y es un peu pour quelque chose.

42 - et ergu dit : "traite l'autre comme tu voudrais qu'il te traite" et les disciples trouvèrent ergu vachement super cool et peace man
43 - mais ergu leur dit aussi : "c'est un principe de psycho, en fait, le coup de la réponse miroir qui nous pousse instinctivement à répondre sur le même mode que notre interlocuteur" et les disciples trouvèrent qu'en plus, leur messie était quand même vachement cultivé et tout et tout et certaines disciples tombèrent en pâmoison.
44 - et ergu conclut par "la gentillesse et l'altruisme sont en fait les combles de l'égoïsme" et là les disciples, un peu interdits, s'en furent regagner leurs pénates parce que c'était l'heure de l'apéro et que quand même, hein, ho, faut pas pousser.
Les clés enthousiastes , livre 5​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> Enfin, on n'est pas non plus des bout de bois dans un torrent, ce qu'on devient c'est aussi beaucoup ce qu'on fait avec ce qu'on est déjà.



post supprimé


----------



## ergu (10 Janvier 2016)

Pas faux.
Surtout que, des fois, à trop vouloir découvrir qui on est, on se rend compte qu'on est en fait un sale con - dur.
C'est pour ça que j'aime bien le "traite les autres comme tu voudrais être traité" - comme ça, même si je suis en fait un gros naze sans le savoir, au moins je passe pas ma vie à me la pourrir en le faisant savoir à tout le monde.


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2016)

C'est curieux le destin des threads de la terrasse. Celui-ci, qui n'était au départ la que pour se souhaiter joyeuxnoeletbonneannée a viré discussion philosophique. Et 'le pouvoir du moment présent' a suivi le chemin inverse.
Ah que il faut croire que les adeptes du bar sont de foutus reu-heu-bels .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2016)

ergu a dit:


> Pas faux.
> Surtout que, des fois, à trop vouloir découvrir qui on est, on se rend compte qu'on est en fait un sale con - dur.
> C'est pour ça que j'aime bien le "traite les autres comme tu voudrais être traité" - comme ça, même si je suis en fait un gros naze sans le savoir, au moins je passe pas ma vie à me la pourrir en le faisant savoir à tout le monde.



tu considères que je me pourris la vie ?
j'essayais juste de te donner une explication.

désolé mais je trouve ta réponse un brin méchante. Ou alors je l'ai mal comprise.

Mais c'est pas grave car en fait tu as de nouveau bien raison : un forum alakon de déconne n'est pas fait pour ce genre de discussion. J'ai viré le post du coup.


----------



## Bigdidou (10 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> et tu as raison de dire que d'une certaine façon c'est du pur égoisme de traiter les autres comme je voudrai qu'ils me traitent. Car c'est les considérer comme je voudrai qu'ils soient.



Oui. Beaucoup s'empêtrent dans les mécanismes projectifs qu'ils prennent pour de l'empathie : je te prête les sentiments que j'aurais si j'étais à ta place.
J'enfonce une porte ouverte, mais c'est évidemment tout le contraire de l'empathie qui consiste à essayer de comprendre et surtout d'accepter sans justement les sentiments de l'autre en tentant de se mettre à sa place... Pas facile, ni sans danger pour soi, comme pour l'autre, d'ailleurs, mais c'est un autre débat. 
Dans le premier cas, je ne suis finalement qu'un émetteur qui croit comprendre et prendre soin de l'autre, alors que je ne fais que lui imposer mon point de vue, et, d'une certaine façon, exige qu'il agisse comme moi je l'entends, dans l'autre je suis un récepteur.
Les mécanismes projectifs sont d'ailleurs bien plus naturels que l'empathie, et à l'origine de bien des malentendus, incompréhensions et conflits. Il peut sembler toujours bon, dans un débat, ou quand on réfléchit à des sujets de société de s'arrêter et de se demander si on n'est pas en train de penser à l'autre en fonction de nos propres critères, ou en fonction de ses critères à lui. Le fameux "c'est pour son bien", toujours si redoutable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2016)

et je pense que "aime ton prochain comme toi mème" veut bien dire ça.
s'aimer de manière juste pour ne pas se projeter sur les autres. 
cela commence par la connaissance de soi (entre autres). Se centrer sur soi pour mieux se décentrer sur les autres ensuite.


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> Se centrer sur soi pour mieux se décentrer sur les autres ensuite.


Et ça donne le tournis !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Janvier 2016)

le tournis c'est coton !


----------



## r e m y (11 Janvier 2016)

Zebulon sort de ce corps!


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> tu considères que je me pourris la vie ?



Non, pas du tout - je ne considère rien te concernant, je ne te connais pas - je ne faisais qu'envisager une conséquence possible à la recherche sur soi : se découvrir différent de ce qu'on aimerait être (ou considère comme "bien" d'être).

Désolé si tu y as lu une agression.


----------



## OlivierMarly (13 Janvier 2016)

Avec du retard mais avec plaisir: très bonne année à tous.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2016)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Avec du retard mais avec plaisir: très bonne année à tous.



Ah enfin un post dans le thème


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2016)

Je dirais même plus.... Enfin un post dans le t'aime!


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Janvier 2016)

Salut Dude,
un petit souvenir du temps des albums Panini, des billes, des bonbecs et des dessins animés...






(C'est pas moi à la basse, c'est un british ou autre)


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Quand je pense au premier post

http://forums.macg.co/threads/he-les-bisounours-cest-par-ici.1276198/

Souvenir


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand je pense au premier post
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/he-les-bisounours-cest-par-ici.1276198/
> 
> Souvenir



j'aime recentrer le débat


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'aime recentrer le débat



Ou dissiper


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ou dissiper


Mais quelle mauvaise langue ...tss.tss.tss


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2016)

Arlequin a dit:


> Mais quelle mauvaise langue ...tss.tss.tss


----------

